# quindi



## juanamolina

la palabra que suena como "cuindi", que escucho con frecuencia de la que me gustará conocer como se escribe y que significa.
gracias
juan andres


----------



## sabrinita85

Se escribe *"quindi"* y significa *"por lo tanto; pues; luego; después"* (depende del contexto).


----------



## claudine2006

Quindi = entonces.


----------



## norma 126

claudine2006 said:


> Quindi = entonces.


 
Claudine, tengo una duda, ¿Entonces no es allora?


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> Claudine, tengo una duda, ¿Entonces no es allora?


También, pero depende del contexto.
Allora è vero. Entonces es verdad.
Quindi non sai cosa significa! Entonces no sabes lo que significa.


----------



## norma 126

claudine2006 said:


> También, pero depende del contexto.
> Allora è vero. Entonces es verdad.
> Quindi non sai cosa significa! Entonces no sabes lo que significa.


 
¿Entonces no es correcto? si yo digo, Allora non sai cosa significa o se puede utilizar de igual manera.


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> ¿Entonces no es correcto? si yo digo, Allora non sai cosa significa o se puede utilizar de igual manera.


Exacto.  A veces allora/quindi pueden usarse como sinónimos.


----------



## norma 126

Tante grazie Claudine


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> Tante grazie Claudine


Grazie a te per avermi dato la possibilità di spiegarlo!


----------



## roxcyn

Allora, "quindi" è "por eso" anche


----------



## claudine2006

roxcyn said:


> Allora, "quindi" è "por eso" anche


Giusto!


----------



## juanamolina

Muchas gracias a todos.

Juan Andres


----------



## claudine2006

juanamolina said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> Juan Andres


Gracias a ti.


----------



## sabrinita85

juanamolina said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> Juan Andres


De nada


----------

